# ELECCIONES GENERALES 2022



## ciberecovero (21 Feb 2022)

Fran Simón: “O se adelantan las elecciones o el 
PSOE tendrá los peores resultados de su historia”​

• 5 ene 2022

*Periodista Digital*

Las elecciones en Andalucía y en Castilla y León se van a convertir en un auténtico plebiscito para confirmar o no la gestión política, social y económica de Pedro Sánchez. 

Destaca Simón que esas dos elecciones son el anticipo del derribo rápido de este Gobierno, y que se va a demostrar que el centro-derecha español “va a arrasar” y electoralmente hablando, “le van a dar un bofetón a la izquierda como pasó en Madrid”.

“O se adelantan las elecciones o el PSOE obtendrá los peores resultados de la historia”.


----------



## kenny220 (21 Feb 2022)

pues visto como va febrero de ventas, prefiero que pedrito y cia. se comán el marrón de anunciar los recortes, etc, que no sea un nuevo gobierno de derechas el que se coma las huelgas, manifas y demás.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Feb 2022)

Xavier Horcajo: “Pedro Sánchez convocará 
elecciones tras esta Semana Santa, casi seguro”​

• 9 ene 2022

*Periodista Digital*

Cree Horcajo que España tendrá elecciones generales en Semana Santa o antes de verano. 

“La economía española está siendo un problema para Europa, el aporte en materia de inflación que hace España en las cuentas de la eurozona es insoportable. Europa está agazapada esperando a que lleguen los papeles de España y cuando lleguen tendrán las pruebas y recibirán varias llamadas en las que se indique que debe convocar elecciones cuanto antes”.


----------



## Lefri (21 Feb 2022)

Y la manía que han cogido algunos con el adelanto electoral… Que no quiere Sanchez coño !!! Que no os enteráis


----------



## Ritalapollera (21 Feb 2022)

Jajajajajajajajaja no hay adelanto ni de coña, las alargará hasta 2024

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## IMPULSES (21 Feb 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja no hay adelanto ni de coña, las alargará hasta 2024
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



No es que Sánchez no quiera, es q el tiempo juega en su contra así de simple.


----------



## kenny220 (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## sasuke (21 Feb 2022)

Ayuso y casado le han dado oxigeno al viruelo


----------



## Minsky Moment (21 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Y la manía que han cogido algunos con el adelanto electoral… Que no quiere Sanchez coño !!! Que no os enteráis



Le puede el instinto garrapatil.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

El economista Fran Simón apuesta por una 
fecha en 2022 para las elecciones generales​

• 20 ene 2022

*Periodista Digital*

Destaca el economista que la delicada situación económica del país llevará al Gobierno a adelantar elecciones. 

“La suma de la inflación, más la subida de impuestos, más los fondos, va a pasarnos factura. Y nos va a pasar factura en unos cuantos meses. Seguro. Que nadie se alarme cuando vean que hay una crisis galopante y que la gente no sepa lo que hacer”.

Acentúa que, independientemente de las valoraciones que hagan de las elecciones de Castilla y León, en Moncloa “tienen mucho miedo de que esto se les venga como un tsunami encima y lleve al PSOE a cero”. 

Por lo tanto, vaticina Fran Simón que entre el tercer y el cuarto trimestre del año que viene habrá anuncio de elecciones. 

“La economía española va a ser absolutamente insostenible, eso es lo que me dicta la razón. Otra cosa es que este presidente nuestro, que está medio loco, tire para adelante y diga “bueno, a ver qué pasa”.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

Fran Simón avisa a Pedro Sánchez: “Habrá elecciones a final de 2022”​

• 31 ene 2022

*Periodista Digital*

Sus predicciones ponen en jaque a Pedro Sánchez. 

El economista y asesor financiero, Fran Simón, tiene claro que el presidente del Gobierno se verá obligado a convocar elecciones a finales de 2022. 

El contertulio habitual de ‘La Segunda Dosis’, el programa que lanza a diario Alfonso Rojo a través del canal de Youtube de Periodista Digital, lleva tiempo avisando que la situación económica de España es tan delicada que al jefe del Ejecutivo no le quedará más remedio que ir a las urnas antes de que acabe el año.


----------



## Nefersen (22 Feb 2022)

IMPULSES dijo:


> No es que Sánchez no quiera, es q el tiempo juega en su contra así de simple.



El tiempo corre en su contra haga lo que haga. Y si piensa que va a perder, prefiere agotar al límite el tiempo de recreo con falcón, viajes pagados, palacios de veraneo, etc.


----------



## César92 (22 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El tiempo corre en su contra haga lo que haga. Y si piensa que va a perder, prefiere agotar al límite el tiempo de recreo con falcón, viajes pagados, palacios de veraneo, etc.



Durará lo que dure el dinero. Si Europa deja de prestarnos papeles del Monopoly, Sánchez dimite aunque tenga que fingir un secuestro.


----------



## Nefersen (22 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Durará lo que dure el dinero. Si Europa deja de prestarnos papeles del Monopoly, Sánchez dimite aunque tenga que fingir un secuestro.



No dimite. Aguanta. Quizá lo que haga es irse de vacaciones con más frecuencia, y hacer más viajes al extranjero para evitar tener que dar la cara. Tiene dinero de sobra para untar a la prensa y a los marisqueros, que es lo único que le puede quitar el sueño. El resto, se la sopla.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

> Alvise Pérez, [21/02/2022 18:27]
> Elecciones Generales convocadas en Julio. Se celebrarán en Septiembre.











Alvise Pérez


ℹ️ Canal de Actualidad libre e independiente. Puedes escribirme en Alvisepf@gmail.com o Alviseperez@protonmail.com Mis únicas redes son:	Instagram.com/Alviseperez	Facebook.com/Alviseperez Patreon.com/Alviseperez	IBAN: ES76 1465 0100 96 2048562854




t.me


----------



## César92 (22 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> No dimite. Aguanta. Quizá lo que haga es irse de vacaciones con más frecuencia, y hacer más viajes al extranjero para evitar tener que dar la cara. Tiene dinero de sobra para untar a la prensa y a los marisqueros, que es lo único que le puede quitar el sueño. El resto, se la sopla.




Me refiero a cuando no pueda pagar ni a los pensionistas, ni a los pagapensiones, ni a las FCSE. Cuando llegue ese día, se pira. Ya no tendrá nada que ofrecerle a la plebe.

Es improbable, lo sé, pero no creo que España aguante tanto gasto con la economía productiva yéndose a tomar viento.


----------



## Nefersen (22 Feb 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Me refiero a cuando no pueda pagar ni a los pensionistas, ni a los pagapensiones, ni a las FCSE. Cuando llegue ese día, se pira. Ya no tendrá nada que ofrecerle a la plebe.
> 
> Es improbable, lo sé, pero no creo que España aguante tanto gasto con la economía productiva yéndose a tomar viento.



Te digo que aguanta hasta el último día. Manual de Resistencia.


----------



## César92 (22 Feb 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Te digo que aguanta hasta el último día. Manual de Resistencia.



No sé qué será peor, que aguante hasta el último día o que quiebre el estado este año.


----------



## ciberecovero (22 Feb 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Y la manía que han cogido algunos con el adelanto electoral… Que no quiere Sanchez coño !!! Que no os enteráis





Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja no hay adelanto ni de coña, las alargará hasta 2024




Sánchez anuncia su intención de retrasar las elecciones a 2024 para estar 6 meses como presidente de la UE



ciberecovero dijo:


> Lefri dijo:
> 
> 
> > Otra posible interpretación: sabiendo que Sánchez es un mentiroso compulsivo, podría significar todo lo contrario: elecciones este año.
> ...


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Alvise Pérez
> 
> 
> ℹ️ Canal de Actualidad libre e independiente. Puedes escribirme en Alvisepf@gmail.com o Alviseperez@protonmail.com Mis únicas redes son:	Instagram.com/Alviseperez	Facebook.com/Alviseperez Patreon.com/Alviseperez	IBAN: ES76 1465 0100 96 2048562854
> ...



Entonces confirmado, no hay adelanto alguno.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (22 Feb 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Sánchez anuncia su intención de retrasar las elecciones a 2024 para estar 6 meses como presidente de la UE



A VOX le viene de puta madre que coincidan las generales con las andaluzas, quién coño va a ir con la papeleta de Abascal y con la de Moreno Boñiga???? Votará a VOX en ambas.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (22 Feb 2022)

este Gobierno es pura basura


----------



## max power (22 Feb 2022)

sasuke dijo:


> Ayuso y casado le han dado oxigeno al viruelo



Si y no

PS no sabe que hacer porque no sabe quien seria su oponente. Hasta ahora Fracasado pero....como se resolvera esto?

Imagina que mañana convoca elecciones y despues le meten a Ayuso de cabeza de cartel o a una colicion de salvación nacional PP VOX. O a Feijoo, que para la poblacion general tiene pinta de tipo serio y no de niñato....


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Feb 2022)

Elecciones en breve



max power dijo:


> Viruelo ha prometido no hacerlo, osea que lo hará
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## treblinca (23 Feb 2022)

A Zapatero no le dio tiempo a salir por patas. Bajo el sueldo a los funcionarios el 5% y otros recortes, de un día para otro porque le presionaron con no poder pagar las nóminas y pensiones del mes siguiente.


----------



## ciberecovero (24 Feb 2022)

​


----------



## xicomalo (24 Feb 2022)

jajaj están diciendo que se adelanta desde el principio y nada ... duraran hasta el final ya que conocen que llega la recuperación economica ...


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Mar 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Jaja, este hijo puta mañana convoca elecciones.


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Mar 2022)

Passenger dijo:


> Luftwuaje dijo:
> 
> 
> > Jaja, este hijo puta mañana convoca elecciones.
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (1 Mar 2022)

PORRON dijo:


> Si ya lo dijo. Que no iba a convocar elecciones. Así que elecciones a la vista.


----------



## Raulisimo (1 Mar 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Y la manía que han cogido algunos con el adelanto electoral… Que no quiere Sanchez coño !!! Que no os enteráis



Sánchez hará *LO QUE LE MANDEN.*

Como con todo lo demás.


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Mar 2022)

Con lo que nos espera , inflación al 10% , cierres de empresas que simplemente no pueden producir al costo que tiene la energía , un milloncete de parados o así que añadir , casi mejor que se quede y empiece a aplicar lo que Bruselas dice y es lógico : recortar.

Así no pueden echarle en cara nada a quien herede el desaguisado.

Me voy a reir un rato de los gilipollas votantes socialistas cuando vean recortada su pensión , a las charos gritando por cierre de chiringuitos. Eso pasará porque no habrá un puto duro , como tuvo que hacer ZP o incluso Felipe González , que hasta Felipe González , 10 veces mejor que este tío , metió tijera.


----------



## Ritalapollera (10 Mar 2022)

xicomalo dijo:


> jajaj están diciendo que se adelanta desde el principio y nada ... duraran hasta el final ya que conocen que llega la recuperación economica ...



Recuperación económica sí...no podéis ser más SUBNORMALES.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Barruno (10 Mar 2022)

Stalin decia que lo importante no es ganas las elecciones sino ser quiem cuenta los votos.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (10 Mar 2022)

Barruno dijo:


> Stalin decia que lo importante no es ganas las elecciones sino ser quiem cuenta los votos.



Si, pero el próximo presidente no va a ser socialista. Ya verás como el sapo se lo come otro.


----------



## VYP de Álava (11 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Fran Simón: “O se adelantan las elecciones o el
> PSOE tendrá los peores resultados de su historia”​
> 
> • 5 ene 2022
> ...



Hostia el Roger Torrent pancetoso


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## todoayen (11 Mar 2022)

Cuando pierda el pesoe arderán las calles para protestar por la situación a la que nos ha llevado el pesoe.


----------



## ciberecovero (15 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> > Alvise Pérez, [21/02/2022 18:27]
> > Elecciones Generales convocadas en Julio. Se celebrarán en Septiembre.
> 
> 
> ...






adal86 dijo:


> Amigo, voy a poner una noticia que, siendo lo tremendamente importante que es, no he visto que saliera estos días en los medios, y es una noticia que complementa a la perfección este post. Ahí va:
> 
> El BCE adelanta el fin de los estímulos pese a la incertidumbre por la guerra - Noticias de Gipuzkoa
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (16 Mar 2022)

El plan de Sánchez: adelantar las elecciones y sustituir a Von der Leyen al frente de la Comisión Europea



fractales dijo:


> El "Supermán" (cómo algunos espectadores de la televisión de EE.UU. le denominaron por su supuesto parecido físico al conocido superhéroe de ficción) de la PSOE S.A. tiene tan interiorizado el personaje que piensa que tiene posibilidades de ser el próximo presidente de la Comisión Europea, cuando el mandato de la "vendida" a la industria farmacéutica Ursula Von der Leyen expire en el año 24.
> 
> Según el periodista de la COPE Ángel Expósito, el "presi" adelantará las elecciones generales para postularse al citado cargo.
> 
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Mar 2022)

Golpe magistral de Sánchez para convocar elecciones.



cucarachologo dijo:


> Los saharauíes siempre le importaron un carajo, pero sabe que en Podemos, apoyan a los saharahuíes, y sabe que
> puede que rompan el pacto de gobierno, porque esa creo que es una línea roja.
> 
> El PP, ni está ni se le espera, y Vox está subiendo.
> ...


----------



## Ritalapollera (20 Mar 2022)

En serio, dejaos de hacer pajas mentales, nova a haber elecciones generales hasta 2024 (y si las hay...).

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (20 Mar 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Jajajajajajajajaja no hay adelanto ni de coña, las alargará hasta 2024
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Como siempre, acertando jajajajajajajajaja.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ritalapollera (20 Mar 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> A Zapatero no le dio tiempo a salir por patas. Bajo el sueldo a los funcionarios el 5% y otros recortes, de un día para otro porque le presionaron con no poder pagar las nóminas y pensiones del mes siguiente.



Y alguien se acuerda de ello???? Si todo el mundo piensa que fue Rajao.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberecovero (28 Mar 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> > Alvise Pérez, [21/02/2022 18:27]
> > Elecciones Generales convocadas en Julio. Se celebrarán en Septiembre.
> 
> 
> ...




YA TENEMOS FECHA DEL INICIO DEL MAD MAX EN ESPAÑA , AHORA SI : 30 JUNIO 2022



IMPULSES dijo:


> Bueno cómo supongo ha pasado desapercibido lo que hoy ha dicho nuestros "querido Lidel Antonio" ya os lo resumo yo para vagos e iletrados.
> 
> Todos los "parches" que acaba de anunciar el Gobierno soy sólo hasta el 30 JUNIO 2022 , ¿ por qué ? o preguntareís , pues muy sencillo porque hasta esa fecha paliará esos descuentos que mermarán la recaudación con dinero de Europa, pero a partir de esa fecha en la que el BCE dejará de comprar bonos basura del Estado español , tendrá que subir LOS IMPUESTOS HASTA EL INFINITO Y MAS ALLA , cosa que es materialmente imposible porque entrará en el terreno de juego a los pocos meses la curva de Laffer , con lo que que se verá el Gobierno abocado a RECORTAR BRUTALMENTE TODO LO PUBLICO.
> 
> ...


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (29 Mar 2022)

Ese no suelta el sillón ni a ostias 

Si hay que montar una asamblea constituyente se hace 

Ahora ellos son el régimen


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (29 Mar 2022)

¿Va el partido Nihilista?


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (29 Mar 2022)

ahora, lo importante, todos a votar a VOX y a echar al capullo este

4 años más de bolivarismo en España serán la hecatombe


----------



## todoayen (29 Mar 2022)

Los españoles somos pequeños pero correosos.


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## nomecreoná (29 Mar 2022)

Al PSOE se la suda, se van todos con los bolsillos llenos, a menos que VOX sea realmente diferente y se los calce a todos , han cometido tantos delitos y corruptelas que no tienen escapatoria si los pilla un gobierno realmente diferente, solo por secuestrar a 47 millones de personas ilegalmente ya deberían pasar el resto de sus vidas en la cárcel por crímenes de lesa humanidad .......................


----------



## Gonzalor (29 Mar 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


>



Qué asco me da este hijo de la gran puta...


----------



## birdland (29 Mar 2022)

Le quedan dos años para seguir trincando 
La mayoría no saben hacer la O con un canuto y fuera de la política hay hambre y frío ….

van a seguir robando dos años y el que venga atrás que se joda


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (29 Mar 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (5 Abr 2022)

Pablo Iglesias: "Hay que decir la verdad,el PP y VOX ya tienen mayoria absoluta y a lo mejor me tengo que exiliar de este pais" VIDEO.



Vanatico dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (7 Abr 2022)

Encuesta VOX = PSOE = 102 escaños



fredesvindo dijo:


>





fredesvindo dijo:


>


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (9 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (10 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## Lefri (11 Abr 2022)

Estoy convencido de que si hoy fuesen las elecciones generales, Pedro Sánchez Pérez Castejón (alias Dr. Antonio Falconeti, el viruelo embustero traidor) se iría a tomar por culo.

Y por supuesto sus esbirros come mierdas.


----------



## Lefri (11 Abr 2022)

No tiene cojones a convocar elecciones


----------



## ciberecovero (11 Abr 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> No tiene cojones a convocar elecciones




No es que no tenga cojones. Es que al igual que a su satánico antecesor rojo, no le va a quedar otro remedio:




#JUANCARLOSBEREMJO #CARLOSCUESTA #DISTRITOTV
Juan Carlos. Bermejo:el TSUNAMI económico acabará 
con SÁNCHEZ antes del verano, no tiene escapatoria​

• 10 abr 2022

*DISTRITOTV*

#JUANCARLOSBEREMJO #CARLOSCUESTA #DISTRITOTV #LARESISTENCIA #DISTRITOTELEVISION #CRISISCORONAVIRUS #CORONAVIRUS #DISTRITOTV #NOTICIAS #ESPAÑA #LARESISTENCIA #VOX

ÚNETE A NUESTRO CANAL DE TELEGRAM: DISTRITO TV. Bienvenidos a la resistencia
ÚNETE A DAILYMOTION: Vídeos de Distrito TV - Dailymotion
Visite nuestra tienda on-line: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxOa...

ÚNETE AL CLUB PATRIÓTICO EL DISTRITO:
www.patreon.com/DISTRITOTV

FORMA PARTE DE LA #RESISTENCIA. TE CONTAMOS LO QUE OTROS CALLAN.
¿Quieres saber LA VERDAD de lo que ocurre en #España? #Carloscuesta #JesusAngelRojo y #JavierAlgarra te ofrecen una alternativa real en el mundo de la información. Las noticias de actualidad de las que no hablan los principales canales nacionales. Puede verse a través de las frecuencias 48 (demarcación de Madrid), frecuencia 24 (demarcación de Pozuelo) y frecuencia 30 (demarcación de Móstoles) de la TDT de Madrid, la 8 Mediterráneo, 8 Zaragoza y en internet a través de www.eldistrito.es o www.distritotv.es


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (12 Abr 2022)

Lefri dijo:


> Y la manía que han cogido algunos con el adelanto electoral… Que no quiere Sanchez coño !!! Que no os enteráis



El maricón monclovita, que gasta como si no hubiese un mañana.
Que regala lo que no es suyo y a quién menos se lo ha de ofrecer.
Que es un "fusible quemado" en el ámbito europeo.
Que es "El Midas Cropófilo" de los gobernantes mundiales.
Y que ignora, todavía, el regalo final que, desde ultratumba, le tienen reservado....

*¡¡¡SOLO SIENDO EL GALLEGO UN IMBÉCIL, EN GRADO SUPERLATIVO, INTENTARÍA ARREBATARLE LA PRESIDENCIA AL "VIRUELO"!!!*

Y la Macarena marca tendencia...¡¡¡¿COMO LO TENDRÁ QUE PERCIBIR PARA NO QUERER (O AL MENOS HACERSE FUERTEMENTE DE ROGAR) EN CUANTO A TOMAR LAS RIENDAS EN ANDALUCÍA?!!!

Y en cuanto a los "socios" de este pobre (y puto) "desgraciao" de mierda...¡¡¡VIVIENDO LA VIDA LOCA MIENTRAS EL CUERPO Y EL PRESUPUESTO AGUANTE!!! Otra ocasión como la actual no se les volverá a repetir en buen "puñao" de reencarnaciones.

*¡¡¡LO DICHO, EL PEOR MOMENTO PARA HEREDAR!!!*


----------



## machote hispano (12 Abr 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Cuando pierda el pesoe arderán las calles para protestar por la situación a la que nos ha llevado el pesoe.



Menos de un mes tardó pesoETA en echarle la culpa a Rajoy de la ruina que ZoPenco dejó. Y cuando le recordaban la "herencia recibida" estallaban en llamas, revolcándose por el suelo y aullando que "eso es cosa pasada...".


----------



## machote hispano (12 Abr 2022)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> ¡¡¡LO DICHO, EL PEOR MOMENTO PARA HEREDAR!!!



Por eso yo:



machote hispano dijo:


> PSOE - Voy a votar al PZOE (Edición Madrid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que todos los imbéciles que trajeron a esta plaga saboreen Sucialismo en vena, sus hijas, nietas y bisnietas a menear el culito a las rotondas.


----------



## KUTRONIO (12 Abr 2022)

A Pedro Sanchez le importa el PSOE dos cojones y aguantará junto con PODEMOS hasta el final de legislatura pero igual le exigen que se vaya


----------



## computer_malfuction (12 Abr 2022)

Como si a Pedrito le importara la situación del país.


----------



## ciberecovero (18 Abr 2022)

El BCE toma el control de la economía española



Lefri dijo:


> El BCE toma el control de la economía española
> 
> 
> Emboscados en el relajo de la Semana Santa han sido pocos los españoles que se han enterado de una noticia de enorme transcendencia para el país y todos los que formamos parte del mismo.La alta dirección del Banco Central Europeo (BCE) se reúne en pleno Jueves Santo y, por boca de su presidenta...
> ...


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## treblinca (20 Abr 2022)

Lo normal sería que todos los partidos de izquierda se junten en una coalición y consigan ser primeros en más provincias y llevarse los restos. Es su última bala.


----------



## ciberecovero (23 Abr 2022)

treblinca dijo:


> Lo normal sería que todos los partidos de izquierda se junten en una coalición y consigan ser primeros en más provincias y llevarse los restos. Es su última bala.




​


----------



## Triyuga (23 Abr 2022)

Antonio hara lo que le mande Soros y punto.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (23 Abr 2022)

Triyuga dijo:


> Antonio hara lo que le mande Soros y punto.



Antonio, Frijolito, Arrimorradas, etc

sólo se salva VOX


----------



## Triyuga (23 Abr 2022)

Kago Shen Tao dijo:


> Antonio, Frijolito, Arrimorradas, etc
> 
> sólo se salva VOX



Yo cuando veo a los de Vox aplaudir al interprete Zelenski, lo dudo mucho...


----------



## ciberecovero (30 Abr 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 May 2022)

​


----------



## TexNolan (6 May 2022)

Lo que hay que hacer es votar en masa a la izquierda. Que se coman otra legislatura, quebremos del todo y hagamos una buena limpia. Solo destruyendolo todo podremos empezar otra vez.


----------



## ciberecovero (8 May 2022)

​


----------



## Barruno (9 May 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Las elecciones en Andalucía y en Castilla y León se van a convertir en un auténtico plebiscito para confirmar o no la gestión política, social y económica de Pedro Sánchez.



Éso a él le importa una mierda.
Él sólo gasta cuidado de cumplir lo que la Logia le diga.
La gestión es lo de menos. Aquí de lo qie se trata es de destruir España.
Es mas... con todo lo que hizo Zapatero, Rajoy no enmendó nada.
La democracia fue un invento de la masoneria para reventar a los paises y hacerlos desaparecer.
De hecho no se como España sigue viva.

Hola soy Fraga, aquí en la Logia, redactando la Constitución:


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (9 May 2022)

A día de hoy no veo a ningún socio de Sánchez deseando adelantar elecciones. El plan de celebrar las generales al tiempo que las municipales de Mayo de 2023 era minimizar daños pero mantenerse a flote. El nuevo plan es saquear y abandonar el barco. Enero de 2024, y Piter Sánchez tal vez ni se presente a la reelección.


----------



## Furymundo (9 May 2022)

vais a Indra y os sacara el resultado que convenga a SOROS

y ya esta,

ahi teneis vuestras elecciones


----------



## ciberecovero (15 May 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (3 Jul 2022)

Los graficos del crash de 2022 dan miedo



fvckCatalonia dijo:


> Forget the 1970s — this market is drawing comparisons to the 1870s - MarketWatch


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Jul 2022)

Textual a partir del minuto 67'20":



> _"Y empiecen a tratar de liberar la mayor parte de liquidez que puedan tener, porque en otoño va a venir una situación muy, muy, muy, muy y me faltan otros diez muys, dramática, dramática. Y este gobierno no se lo va a resolver. Así se lo digo. Porque no está tomando las medidas, porque las medidas que está tomando son meramente cosméticas y porque no está tomando las medidas, ni en el corto ni en el largo. Así que ajustense porque la que viene es terrorífica."_




​

*hace 9 horas*
Más se Perdió en Cuba | 02/07/22 | Programa Completo

 *El Toro TV*

↘ Si quieres ver los programas completos visita nuestra web ↙
✔ Programas - El Toro TV


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (4 Jul 2022)

​


----------



## ciberecovero (6 Jul 2022)

Desesperación en Moncloa: 
Pedro Sánchez prepara las maletas para dar paso a Feijóo​

• 5 jul 2022

*Periodista Digital*

El miedo se pasea por La Moncloa.

Cada día que pasa el descontento con el Gobierno de Pedro Sánchez crece. La inflación que cada día nos hace más pobres, la sumisión ante los que quieren romper a España, medidas ineficaces y el derroche del Gabinete más grande de la historia democrática del país.

Pintan bastos para Sánchez porque también se encuentra en un momento difícil con su socio de Gobierno, Unidas Podemos. Al viaje de Irene Montero, que ha levantado una polvareda tremenda -y con razón- se le suma el enésimo desencuentro con posturas contrastantes. Si al viraje respecto a la postura con el Sáhara Occidental -del que todavía no se sabe el motivo- fue un golpe muy fuerte que fracturó la relación, el aumento del gasto en defensa, producto del acuerdo con la Biden y la OTAN, puede ser la gota que derrame el vaso.

Un divorcio entre el PSOE y Podemos implicaría un adelanto electoral, ya que a Sánchez le sería prácticamente imposible seguir con la legislatura en minoría. Y si bien, con los distintos regalos a los independentistas para contentarlos tras el caso Pegasus, como la destitución de la directora del CNI o más recientemente, una ‘revisión’ de la Ley de Memoria Histórica, para blanquearles todavía más, tiene un apoyo que le permite mantenerse en el poder, el rompimiento con los morados podría suponer el fin del mandato.


----------



## machote hispano (6 Jul 2022)

Un masajito prostatico del begoño y el felón como nuevo, sin preocupaciones.


----------



## silenus (6 Jul 2022)

Igual se suspenden las elecciones... Pandemia II:









La suspensión de las elecciones: un vacío legal con precedentes


La ley no prevé un aplazamiento de una cita electoral, pero las juntas electorales avalaron el caso gallego y vasco




elpais.com













Que una misma generación pueda ver dos pandemias es un riesgo real


Uno de los principales retos sanitarios presentes y futuros es la identificación precoz de nuevos agentes virales emergentes con capacidad de infectar al ser humano



www.abc.es


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (6 Jul 2022)

Me parece bien lo que dice Espinosa, pero a parte de publicar un twit que van a leer unos miles de voxeros y poco más ¿Van a hacer algo más?


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Jul 2022)

NOS MIENTEN SIN VERGÜENZA​

• 18 jul 2022

*LIBRES2.0*

Nos puedes apoyar en:
UNIRSE AL CANAL
www.youtube.com/c/libres20/join
PATREON
www.patreon.com/antirelativismo
SOMOS LA IGUALDAD
www.laigualdad.com/


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jul 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> > Alvise Pérez, [21/02/2022 18:27]
> > Elecciones Generales convocadas en Julio. Se celebrarán en Septiembre.
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Ritalapollera (20 Jul 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Alvise Pérez
> 
> 
> ℹ️ Canal de Actualidad libre e independiente. Puedes escribirme en Alvisepf@gmail.com o Alviseperez@protonmail.com Mis únicas redes son:	Instagram.com/Alviseperez	Facebook.com/Alviseperez Patreon.com/Alviseperez	IBAN: ES76 1465 0100 96 2048562854
> ...



Se termina julio y aquí nadie ha convocado nada...

Hasta 2024 no habrá Pucherazo.

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (20 Jul 2022)

¡ Qué bien, ya llega Feijoo!


----------



## kenny220 (20 Jul 2022)

Y frijolito va y votar a favor del PSOE.


----------



## Komanche O_o (21 Jul 2022)

Lla son elecciones? 
O después de la llamarada solar que anunciaba otro forero?


----------



## ciberecovero (26 Jul 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> > > Alvise Pérez, [21/02/2022 18:27]
> ...




Pedro Sánchez estaria dispuesto a dimitir en Septiembre tras el caso de corrupción de los ERES



PadreMacarra dijo:


> Eso están diciendo en una radio socialista , lo primero que hará Pedro es pedir perdón para limpiar la imagen del partido y después ha comunicado a algunos de los suyos que muy probablemente anunciará su dimisión el mes que viene


----------



## ciberecovero (13 Ago 2022)

PRIMICIA: SANCHEZ TEME HUELGA GENERAL​

• 9 ago 2022

*LIBRES2.0*

Nos puedes apoyar en:
UNIRSE AL CANAL
www.youtube.com/c/libres20/join
PATREON
www.patreon.com/antirelativismo
SOMOS LA IGUALDAD
www.laigualdad.com/


----------



## ciberecovero (19 Oct 2022)

Elecciones anticipadas 2022



KUTRONIO dijo:


> Hablar de* elecciones anticipadas* es un asunto recurrente que, curiosamente, ha decaído justo en los últimos dos meses. Es decir, antes del verano o el año pasado se habló de un posible adelanto electoral mucho más que en este momento. Para los partidarios de la teoría de la *opinión inversa* (la mayoría siempre se equivoca y va a remolque de los acontecimientos en vez de anticiparlos), esto en sí mismo ya podría ser un síntoma de que es ahora cuando un adelanto electoral podría ser cierto. Pero tenemos más síntomas, o por lo menos una acumulación de situaciones que podrían serles propicias.
> 
> Desde luego si Pedro Sánchez convocara de repente en estos momentos elecciones anticipadas esto sería un *claro signo de que vienen muy malos tiempos en el terreno económico.* O sea, el único motivo de Pedro Sánchez para adelantar las elecciones sería pensar que el futuro va a ser peor que el presente de cara a una cita con las urnas. Un adelanto electoral sería el segundo síntoma de que el gobierno ve por delante un año para España lleno de atrición.
> 
> ...


----------

